# Info re foaling



## Lib2007 (25 January 2016)

Hi,

Apologies if this is not the right place on the forum to post, but I was hoping someone may be able to help.

Is there a database or website I can go on to find if my mare has had a foal?

Unfortunately when I bought her, she only had a number in her passport and not a name so it's no use searching her name.  

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Lib2007 (26 January 2016)

Sorry for posting twice...my first post didn't come up so I thought it hasn't worked!


----------

